# Guess of breed please :)



## Weim<3 (May 17, 2010)

*Hi Guys,
I'm really in need of knowing what breed my lopped girl is.
I got her from a petshop but wasn't told what breed she was just that she was 8/9 weeks. Which to this day I still doubt.

My sister got two same aged mini lops the next day from a breeder and her bunnies were less than half the size of my girl, so I wondered if she was a french lop if she were 8/9 weeks old like the pet shop assistant told us.

Since my sister has also aquired a holland imported giant chocolate french lop girl, at 11 weeks she was incredibly huge!! Which made me rethink my girl being a average french lop.
In my eyes she is far too big to be a mini lop and far too small to be a french lop. So I'm stuck as what to think.

I know some breeds of rabbits have certain features in their face which can tell you what breed they are, so if I manage to get a picture of here of Dix, then any guesses as to what breed she is would be greatly appreciated  :thumbup:

Here is Angel and Dix, Angel is a 7 year old Lop x lionhead but is the size of a lionhead. As you can see, Dix (at the age of ''8/9 weeks' is very almost the same size!) 







Since she has grown to be slightly bigger than Angel, in the space of about 7 weeks.

Here again is Dix. 















Also does anyone know what age a rabbit stops growing? :confused1:*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

dwarf lop, or small french lop. rabbits are a huge commitment and easily live 8 - 12 years, just dont want u getting over run by them lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

How old is she now? and have you weighed her?
She could be a Dwarf Lop or a Dwarf x Mini. Colour-wise, she is a light Siamese Sable.
*Mini Lop*: Maximum 3.4-3.8 lbs/oz. 1.5-1.60 kg
*Dwarf Lop* weight: Ideal - kg 2.041 (4 lb 8 oz.) Maximum - kgs 2.381 (5 lb 4oz) - Minimum 1.93kg. (4 lb 4oz)
*German Lop*: Adult, minimum 2.95kg - maximum 3.85kg (6 1/2lb - 8 1/2lbs).
*French Lop*: As large as possible. Minimum adult weight 4.54kg.

Pure-bred examples do tend to stay within the weight limits but of course, crosses between any of the Lop breeds can produce intermediate or over/under weight adults.

I think she may well turn out to be a Dwarf Lop.


----------



## Weim<3 (May 17, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> dwarf lop, or small french lop. rabbits are a huge commitment and easily live 8 - 12 years, just dont want u getting over run by them lol


Thank you 
I was debating a dwarf lop too, but im just finidng it so hard to find useful information on the internet when it comes to sizes etc, would be great to be able to come across scale pictures of different breed rabbits. Well maybe not to scale, but as in to scale with other pics of rabbits, but can't find anything.

LOL about getting over run by them, try telling my sister that!!
She got 3 mini lop boys, 2 white brothers and a black one a couple of weeks later. She now has them neutered, but she is now fascinated by rabbits.

So encouraged herself to get this giant chocolate french lop. She also has a giant chocolate butterfly boy reserved and recently heard a holland imported BEW girl too!! I don't think she knows what she is in for!! She hopes to use the chocolate butterfly as the buck and breeding the two girls as a hobby. Ive never seen her show such a big interest in anything before, god help her! :lol:


----------



## Weim<3 (May 17, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> How old is she now? and have you weighed her?
> She could be a Dwarf Lop or a Dwarf x Mini. Colour-wise, she is a light Siamese Sable.
> *Mini Lop*: Maximum 3.4-3.8 lbs/oz. 1.5-1.60 kg
> *Dwarf Lop* weight: Ideal - kg 2.041 (4 lb 8 oz.) Maximum - kgs 2.381 (5 lb 4oz) - Minimum 1.93kg. (4 lb 4oz)
> ...


Thank you very much, thats very helpful 
I havent got round to weighing her yet die to our scales breaking a couple of months ago, but deffinaely something i intend to do.
I will most deffinately look into dwarf lops see if she resembles them. :


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Weim<3 said:


> I will most deffinately look into dwarf lops see if she resembles them. :


Look at UK sites only, as the different Lop breeds are named differently in Europe and the USA.... you'll only get more confused!

As to your sister's Frenchies - it would be lovely if she joined the British Rabbit Council and bred them responsibly, perhaps even showing. Chocolate Butterfly French Lops would be beautiful and highly sought-after, I am sure. There are a lot of dodgy French Lop breeders out there selling poor, sickly or badly cared-for rabbits so if your sister does it well, that would be fab. The best breeders do it for the love of the rabbits, *not* for money.

Frags on here breeds Blue-eyed White French Lops and is also a BRC member, as was I for many years when I was breeding & showing.

PS: breeding chocolate to Blue-eyed white isn't recommended... you'd get a lot of mis-marked babies and if you did eventually get a blue-eyed white, chances are the blue eye would be too pale because of the chocolate ancestry.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Please please dont breed a choc with a BEW, we, in the UK have worked hard to bring them here and at the mo the BEW are just getting there with size and type but if the choc or sable is put in with the BEW it will really mess the eye colour up and we will then get loads of crap bews in the UK


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

frags is really good for breeding advice, plain and simple no ********, so if your sister wants to take her hobby a little more seriously then frags is your lady especially for BEW shes got some top stunner.


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

just think very carefully before breeding, thats all I can say

YouTube - Thinking about breeding your rabbit ?


----------



## Weim<3 (May 17, 2010)

frags said:


> Please please dont breed a choc with a BEW, we, in the UK have worked hard to bring them here and at the mo the BEW are just getting there with size and type but if the choc or sable is put in with the BEW it will really mess the eye colour up and we will then get loads of crap bews in the UK


I will deffinately inform my sister of that, thank you. Will also give her this forum link so she can take the advice and make only the best choices for her future babies 

I must post the picture of her newest member with her daughter sometime. The bunny is just 11 weeks old in the photo and is unbelievably big!! :scared:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

frags said:


> Please please dont breed a choc with a BEW, we, in the UK have worked hard to bring them here and at the mo the BEW are just getting there with size and type but if the choc or sable is put in with the BEW it will really mess the eye colour up and we will then get loads of crap bews in the UK


you just reminded me, the rabbbit that escaped from a neighbours the other day had the most blue eyes I have ever seen.. It was stunning.. I wanted to get a good picture of them for you!!


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

I would say she's got dwarf lop in her, she looks a lot like my Rags. Rags is a X though I think, poss a mini x dwarf lop.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

She looks like a dwarf lop to me.

I hope your sister doesnt start breeding  she must have a big place for all those bunnies!


----------



## Weim<3 (May 17, 2010)

*Thanks guys, the more I look at pictures of Dwarf lops and the more I compare them to Dix, she does certainly look like one, I'm guessing she may have crosses in her too seeing as I got her from a petstore, which is only expected.

I certainly won't be making that mistake again, I don't know anything about the poor bunnies background, everything is so uncertain. But I guess thats impulse for you when youre looking around a petshop isnt it? :lol:

Here is a picture of my sisters ELEVEN WEEK OLD FRENCH LOP GIRL (hopefully it attaches!)















Im yet to meet her, but apparently she has the most gorgeous face that this picture doesnt give justice to.
She is moving next week locally to us, so that means I get to see as much of these bunnies as I like.
She already has her mini lop boys temperments to a T around her children!
Take Harley for example...














*


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought for a second then the little girl was your sister :lol:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

11 weeks? Is she 100%? I mean was she there when she was born? Sorry but she looks more 6 months lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

She isnt 11 weeks btw lol she has a monsterous dulap for 11 weeks


----------



## Weim<3 (May 17, 2010)

frags said:


> She isnt 11 weeks btw lol she has a monsterous dulap for 11 weeks


She is a holland imported giant french lop, she is most deffinately 11 weeks, unless thats my mistake and she is 13 weeks, but one or the other.
My sister viewed them at 2 weeks, 6 weeks and then finally collected her at the point of this photo, had 'the big chunky one' reserved since birth, so yep 100%
She is a monster isnt she!!
I couldnt believe my eyes when i got sent this picture. :scared:

I will find the website link from the breeder she was from 
Overbrae Lops - Home and Updates

Here we go, the dad was Brody, I cant remember the mums name without looking it up but she was a black butterfly, feel free to have a gander


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I dont mean to be outspoken, but i know that imports and especially chocs are really small, i really dont understand how she would have such a big dulap at her age, its not a good thing really.


----------



## Weim<3 (May 17, 2010)

frags said:


> I dont mean to be outspoken, but i know that imports and especially chocs are really small, i really dont understand how she would have such a big dulap at her age, its not a good thing really.


I wouldn't have a scooby 
Don't mean to be stupid, but what is a dulap? Is that the nose?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Weim<3 said:


> I wouldn't have a scooby
> Don't mean to be stupid, but what is a dulap? Is that the nose?


Its the flap of fat under the chin 
I know the breeder too


----------



## Weim<3 (May 17, 2010)

sorry ignore me, stupid suggestion! :lol:
Just looked and its the skin under the neck right? :001_cool:


----------

